# The Blackwater Picture Thread



## Recht

Post pics of your Blackwater, here is mine.


----------



## mikef

*Here's mine*


----------



## Dr. Robert

A Blackwater pic thread....a capital idea!!!! My favorite MKII watch!!!! My 1st Blackwater...MOD2A
































my 2nd one a custom( got in a trade for my Seafighter, beaut watch but too big for me)

















I like the Blackwater!!!!!


----------



## Cowbiker

Mine...Homage to Sterile Type One, riding on a Stocker Yale 'Beefy' strap, love the extra length 
and extra floating keeper on these straps, wish the buckles were coated rather than painted though.
This and the 5517 were the two watches that started my interest in the hobby.
Can't wait for my 5517 inspired custom LRRP.








New Pics, Sandblasted Watchadoo:
















Ps. The A/R crystal's reason enough to get a custom IMHO, not to mention it is the most accurate watch in my entire collection, my former quartz watches would ask it for them time.


----------



## eeek

I've been on the hunt for a Blackwater! They sure are super.

Hey there Bob, if you ever get tired of one of those, keep me in mind. :-d


----------



## Peahi

One more MKII inbound to join these two...
It's so tough to take pics with the super convex crystal...


----------



## Rico801

Here is mine:


















I'd like to get another one with the RN bezel and Type II Date dial.


----------



## maxpower419

I have a custom inbound with the RN bezel, anyone have pics of that?


----------



## Recht

Nice work guys, keep it going!:-! Here is a lume shot.


----------



## davec

Don't have a Blackwater but really enjoying the cool pics, keep em coming.



:-!


----------



## timbo

Here's my Blackwater - slightly 'understrapped' on a 19mm vintage tropic.


----------



## hamx15

Hi,I can post pics,..... Good pics.... well I don't have a good digital cam. Just my little web cam...

I really like the Orange minute hand,on the one.

My Mod2a is four years old,and still keeping great time.

I have a Gasgasbones strap on it at present...
They are soooooo comfortable......

One pic is of the case and I have several zulu's ....along with one leather....

Again please excuse the web cam photos.


----------



## obie

Good taste in guitars, watches and straps....

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Topher1556

Some quick pics...

MMT MOD1A:


----------



## Brother Rat

Cool strap! Who makes it?


----------



## Topher1556

Brother Rat said:


> Cool strap! Who makes it?


Meyhofer makes them, and they call it the "Atlantis". It's a "caoutchouc" strap...meaning natural rubber. I've got two more of these in 22mm black. They are _the _most flexible and comfortable rubber I have found. And not a dust/lint magnet like silcone. And it has a wonderful vanilla scent to it :-!.

http://www.watch-band-center.com/watchstrap-p8373h304s313-Watch-band-Atlantis-.html


----------



## Brother Rat

Looks good, Thanks for the hookup! One of these would go great on my Monster, methinks.


----------



## Topher1556

maxpower419 said:


> I have a custom inbound with the RN bezel, anyone have pics of that?


Found these pics from sijoc here (wow...banned :rodekaart)




























Brother Rat said:


> Looks good, Thanks for the hookup! One of these would go great on my Monster, methinks.


I'd have to agree with you :-!.


----------



## Rico801

Topher1556 said:


> Found these pics from sijoc here (wow...banned :rodekaart)
> 
> I'd have to agree with you :-!.


Thanks for posting those pics! I really like that bezel, but I was curious how it would go with domed sapphire. The GMT bezels seems to match the angle a lot better. Nice lookin though.


----------



## andy tims

My new (to me) Blackwater arrived today.

A few quick pics
On it's Nato (strictly for the photo's) 








and on rubber which I'll most likely wear it on most of the time.









This is my first MKII - I love the case, tool, spare springbars etc. of the original packaging.
The watch is a little jewel. Very nicely put together & in great condition.


----------



## Recht

Just realized I never posted my other Blackwater.


----------



## justsellbrgs




----------



## deano42

Hi all

Here is mine:










Thanks
deano


----------



## Dr. Robert

it's a great watch


----------



## oca_9i

it's a great watch you all have here...but where can i get one ? ;-):-!:-d


----------



## RE Suzuki




----------



## tribe125




----------



## justsellbrgs




----------



## Tetraflop

Nice watch, John!
Think I must own one, too.

_________
Dietmar


----------



## dbrad95

Love the Blackwater...I've had three:
































This last one is the seller's pic


----------



## watt

*Here's some more of mine*

All gone, but not forgotten.


----------



## bob m

*Re: Here's some more of mine*

Watt, what (lol) metal bracelet is that? I think it looks great


----------



## heebs

A couple photos of mine - wearing it today (and most days).



















And a "family" shot:


----------



## justsellbrgs

braided









black/tan










blue


----------



## watt

I have to say I love the Blackwater. :-! Looking forward to seeing Paradives all over.


----------



## Tetraflop

New MKII Blackwater in Cologne!










I´m so happy to order one- only a few days before the order page was closed.
So maybe this watch is the last custom Blackwater produced (so far) .

Great uncertainty of a possible loss caused by German customs.
They needed exactly 30 days to chek this watch!
Maybe they liked it too much.
Wrote some emails, never knowing whether somebody cares.
No possibility to speak with customs, no excuse for the delay.

But now I can say: it is worth the wait!

_______
Dietmar


----------



## Joe K.

Wow - now thats a good looking watch :-! Thanks for sharing.



Tetraflop said:


> New MKII Blackwater in Cologne!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I´m so happy to order one- only a few days before the order page was closed.
> So maybe this watch is the last custom Blackwater produced (so far) .
> 
> Great uncertainty of a possible loss caused by German customs.
> They needed exactly 30 days to chek this watch!
> Maybe they liked it too much.
> Wrote some emails, never knowing whether somebody cares.
> No possibility to speak with customs, no excuse for the delay.
> 
> But now I can say: it is worth the wait!
> 
> _______
> Dietmar


----------



## cpotters

Enjoy It!!!! You've earned it.


----------



## Artonthewrist

Ahhhhhhhhhh shes a beaut, congrats to you ! ! 

Dan


----------



## justsellbrgs

Very nice Dietmar..... excellent choice on the design.

:-!


----------



## bmick325

Wabi'd MOD1A on a OD Maratac Zulu.

Thanks CFII


----------



## Dr. Robert

Blackwater....a great watch!


----------



## gr8sw

new Blackwater owner here (going on one day) :-!

overall I'm very impressed with the watch... great fit/finish and perfect proportions! I recently owned an LRRP MilSub, it was a great watch but unfortunately I found it a little large for my tastes... but the Blackwater scratched that itch for another watch from Bill and I think this one will stick :-!

cheers,
Peter


----------



## AR15fan

Darn not quite 1700 yet.


----------



## bob m

man nice pic

BTW AR, I run a complete lmt with an aimpoint on a larue mount  pretty simple


----------



## Stryker1775

Rico801 said:


> Here is mine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to get another one with the RN bezel and Type II Date dial.


Holy crap. With the exception of my Blackwater having a sterile dial, this is a photo of my EDC! Love my Atwoods and McGizmos!


----------



## justsellbrgs

The Blackwater, like an old friend....

I just go this new strap ---- Altstraps (Olive) 20mm


----------



## Thieuster

I tried to skip this thread... but I failed! I'm not happy with all these Blackwaters. Hunting for one for some time now. I failed until now. Even a WTB on the various forums didn't work.

Back on topic: I like these watches more and more. I think that the simplest edition is the best.

Menno


----------



## bmick325

You missed a nice MOD1A on MWR about a week ago. Be patient and you will find one.


----------



## Thieuster

bmick325 said:


> You missed a nice MOD1A on MWR about a week ago. Be patient and you will find one.


I'll send you a pm before this is becomming a WTB thread.

Menno


----------



## gr8sw

allright, one more pic for the ole Blackwater thread ;-)

I just put on this "shark" mesh that can be found around WUS from a few sellers... it's a very matte, almost blasted look that compliments the Blackwater nicely... I think I like it :-!

cheers,
Peter


----------



## cpotters

gr8sw said:


> allright, one more pic for the ole Blackwater thread ;-)
> 
> I just put on this "shark" mesh that can be found around WUS from a few sellers... it's a very matte, almost blasted look that compliments the Blackwater nicely... I think I like it :-!
> 
> cheers,
> Peter


A very nice combo: then all of MY MkII's hit the statbe, one of them will probably get one of those bracelets.


----------



## citizenfox

justsellbrgs said:


> The Blackwater, like an old friend....
> 
> I just go this new strap ---- Altstraps (Olive) 20mm


beautiful combo


----------



## lamplighter

Hey guys, I am a MKII newbie and I was wondering if I could ask a couple questions:

1) What's the story behind the name? I noticed on the MKII website that this particular case is called the Paradiver, but everyone around here calls it a Blackwater. Is this watch a favorite of Blackwater operators? 

2) I noticed on the MKII website that the combo gmt/countdown bezel was not available. Has it been discontinued or is Bill just waiting to restock?

3) Does MKII do case engravings on request?

Thanks in advance. I hope I get my paws on one of these soon!


----------



## JohnF

Hi -

The Blackwater MMT (the full name) has been discontinued, these are pictures of that watch. It was an accurate homage to a Benrus watch made for the US military, during the Vietnam conflict era, that was usually used by special operations folks, often "sterile" for deniability (i.e. no identification on the watch whatsoever). The watch was unique in that it was designed for both diving and high altitude and is hence considered one of the rarer US military watches: there were also not quite so many made. 

Given the special operations background, Blackwater was a natural name due to the nature of what they do.

The Paradiver is the new version of this watch, made a tad larger to meet demand for a larger model.

If it is not listed on the web site, the gmt/countdown is probably no longer available at all. If I remember correctly, this was not the most popular bezel.

Give Bill a call about case engravings...

JohnF


----------



## Jaimie

The Paradive has a "helium release valve (HRV)" which the Blackwater did not. I also think that the Paradive has a more decorated or better movement in it (could be wrong here)


----------



## lamplighter

Thanks for the info, gents!


----------



## Recht

New pics anyone?


----------



## Dr. Robert




----------



## gr8sw

on a K-straps Shrapnel :-!

cheers,
Peter


----------



## voodootomato

Just got this one a few days ago.


----------



## rtl




----------



## slivver71

i sold my blackwater to get this...my paradive! i loooove it!!!


----------



## SirIsaacNewton

My Blackwater now I am after a Stingray....


----------



## Ninjastar

Here's my MMT MOD1C on a Maratac NATO


----------



## crsdr05

MAN! Talking about getting into the game late! Wish I could still buy one of these! Man, I love this style!


----------



## lycanthropejeff

I really like the white date wheel on this Type I... excellent choice!

jtk


----------



## lycanthropejeff

Greetings All-

Here is my Blackwater, found used on a sales forum; I had the Olongapo custom-made (I'll be happy to share my source via PM). It works well here in Coastal Georgia during the summer as it manages to resist getting smelly. I work outdoors and do a lot of boating around here and as much as I like a good Zulu band, they get ripe fast when it's warm. I'll switch out the Olongapo when it cools off again.

I also have a Type I with the RN bezel, but the bezel was ruined (doesn't turn properly) by a watch 'repair' shop. They managed to scratch it badly in addition to damaging the bezel. Very frustrating.

If the Paradive came in a day/date Type II-S (time elapse) configuration, I would jump on that. Until then, I LOVE my MMT.

Best Regards,

jtk


----------



## heebs

Had one. Sold it. Regretted it. Whined for a long time. Eventually found another one. Going to keep it forever (but don't we always say that? It's how the sickness goes!).

Old custom model, now one another wrist. I think I posted it on this thread a couple yrs ago: 









Current type I, on a bead blasted watchadoo. What a great, understated watch. The Gitzo 1327 mk2 with Acratech ballhead in the background is also a work of art in its own way.


----------



## Nocam




----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Waking up an old, but not-forgotten thread. I'm wearing my newly-acquired Blackwater Custom. It is Serial 030-002, and it is unique! 









I purchased this from the original owner, who conceived of this - :think:

I wish I had the opportunity to have purchased one of Bill's custom-built watches, when these Blackwaters and all the options were available.....









This will do for now- :-!

-Best to all, Enjoy those Blackwaters |>|>


----------



## JCW1980

OmegaCosmicMan said:


> View attachment 825409


Very nice! Are those tritium tubes?


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

JCW1980 said:


> Very nice! Are those tritium tubes?


Yes, that is correct. They provide the optimum level of long-lasting visibility during protracted darkness. b-)


----------



## serdal23

What a lovely, sweet, wonderful timepieces you have, Comrades!

Is there any Paradive or Blackwater that I can find that has the same configuration that OCM has, and plus day / date? Have you ever seen or heard of it?

I will ask Bill about it to see if he has such a timepiece in his stock. Let's see . . . . .

Wear your gorgeous timepieces in the best of health . . .

Capt. Serdal


----------



## mdimartini

I like how MK has made this piece such a unique but also classic sports watch. I have to say that before WUS I had no idea of MK and Bill. Each time I wonder in this part of the forum I find myself drooling over these babies. They are simple and splendid.


----------

